# 2020 Build and Swap



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

The 2020 Build and Swap is underway.

Eight of us from the forum decided to do a blind build and swap. Port boy in Ontario, Canada, ibojoe in Arkansas, treeman in New Jersey, MakoPat in Tennesee, Island Made in Prince Edward Island, Canada, devils son in law in Michigan, flipgun in Texas, and me in Kansas.

We focused on the Dayhiker's Lil Plinker and Kev's Lucky 7 designs and as usual, no progress pics or hints as to the final product are allowed- just a blind swap.

We set up the chain as follows: Port boy builds for treeman, treeman builds for MakoPat, MakoPat builds for Island Made, Island Made builds for devils son in law, devils son in law builds for flipgun, flipgun builds for ibojoe, ibojoe builds for me, and I build for Portboy.

Well I got my package from ibojoe, and so I get to start the thread.

Ibojoe sent me two stunning naturals. One is a Lil' Plinker made from persimmon. It features Joe's signature recurve and nestles into my hand beautifully.

The second is an apple peghead. Joe sculpted it into an elegant diamond cross-section. The forks angle slighted back toward the shooter, and it also feels great in the hand.

Both came banded with .65 Sumeike in butterfly lengths - one GZK pouch and one that looks like kangaroo. He also packed me an extra swatch of the Sumeike!

He's the man!

Here are pics.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Glad they got there and that you like em. If you ever work with persimmon, be ready! Hardest wood I've ever worked with. Enjoy my friend! 
That little roo pouch is SS bb pouch. Pretty thin ehh?
Great post to start things off buddy


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am back in my apartment after some remodeling/new carpet...I will be fi ishimh up my end soon.

I went 9 days!... without shooting or making.

Now I am honored to be part of this one.

Wooooooooooo!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

A great opening for the first swap of the year. Great work Joe!! Congrats Ray! We're up and running! I think I might be next up on the hit parade. This is the best part of these swaps. Now we get to see what everyone made! Love it!!!!!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow that's a dream team of builders! Awesome start for the thread! Very excited to see this whole thing through! You guys are awesome!


----------



## 8rnw8 (Jan 5, 2020)

Subscribed. Can’t wait to see the rest of these works of art!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Great start! Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Right on KawKan that’s how a intro is done well layed out my friend . It’s bin a long time since our last build swap I was ready for this one . Wow Joe makes an awesome frame love them really like the recurve bet it feels great .the peg head is a swell lookin frame to . Nice work Joe . Thanks again KawKan for kicking it off


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Very nice!! I'm wrapping my end up here in the next day or 2.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome thread Ray, and congratulations!! Those are beautiful Joe! I gotta get scootin I'm my build. Poor Jake...sorry man your waiting so long. I truly hope it's worth it. It's coming together pretty quick now, so hoping this weekend I can get it mostly wrapped up!!

Thanks guys for letting me be a part of this. It's nerve wrecking setting at the big boy table ain't gonna lie.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Great thread although I'm not a builder I sure enjoy watching you guys build truly a group of artists turning out masterpieces!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Man oh man oh man!!! I just love natties and those are beyond nice! Joe you are an artist for sure! Kaw kan. perfect intro into whats going to be a GREAT thread! When I grow up, I want to be just like you guys.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Excellent thread and swaps great idea sure every slingshot hear are gona be crackers cant wait to see them very nice nattys ????


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

devils son in law said:


> Very nice!! I'm wrapping my end up here in the next day or 2.


Same here. I just sent a pm to Joe.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 19, 2019)

You guys are having way too much fun!

Mark


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Today at work, my wife sent me a message saying there was a parcel waiting for me at home from Canada. I knew right away that it had to be my part of the build/ swap from Port Boy. So obviously this was the longest workday in history and all I wanted to do was race home to see what I got. 
Well, lemme tell ya. Its so much more than I could have hoped for. My man sent two amazing frames. First there's this incredible orange and black layered G10 frame with brass pins. This is my first metal cored frame ever! I love it! It's got such a great feel in hand and I love the heft of it. It's fantastic! 
Then there's this beautiful oak natty. It's got a bend in the handle that simply falls into a perfect shooting position. It sports Jason's signature CA dipped in glass finish. I absolutely love both of them. I'm posting these pics, but you just have to hold them to really appreciate the workmanship. 
Thank you Jason. Thank you thank you. 
Here's the pics.
I love these build and swaps!!!!! Sooo much fun!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wowzerz! Those are beauts! Happy sling'n!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well glad the frames made it to u and early that’s a first . I am hoping the frames shoot straight for u ! U will love a cored frame just ask Joe


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

WOW!! Fantastic job Jason! Those are amazing! Congratulations Chris


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Gravy and biscuits man! Alright whose is next????!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Port boy said:


> Well glad the frames made it to u and early that's a first . I am hoping the frames shoot straight for u ! U will love a cored frame just ask Joe


I already love it! I loved both forks as soon as I laid eyes on them!! They're wonderful!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice score treeman! Very well done Port Boy!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> WOW!! Fantastic job Jason! Those are amazing! Congratulations Chris


 Thanks Joe I was hoping he was not on to me with the g10 haha think I surprised him


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

treeman said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > Well glad the frames made it to u and early that's a first . I am hoping the frames shoot straight for u ! U will love a cored frame just ask Joe
> ...


 this is awesome Chris glad u and Joe let me and Brook do a build swap with u guys look at what it's turned into a whole lot of fun and surprises


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

StringSlap said:


> Nice score treeman! Very well done Port Boy!


Thanks m8


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Very nice ???? ????


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Wicked slings! Congrats on such a neat idea,looking forward to the rest


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Congratulations Chris! And great job Jason!! Way to represent!! Us Canadians are coming in head up with our sticks on the ice, ready to play!!!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Island made said:


> Congratulations Chris! And great job Jason!! Way to represent!! Us Canadians are coming in head up with our sticks on the ice, ready to play!!!


you can say that again!!!! The rest of us better "up" our game!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Port boy said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > Port boy said:
> ...


From such humble beginnings....I'm hoping more people jump in on the next one. It's just too much fun!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

skarrd said:


> Wicked slings! Congrats on such a neat idea,looking forward to the rest


They truly are wicked! Thanks my friend!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Port boy said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!! Fantastic job Jason! Those are amazing! Congratulations Chris
> ...


You could say that.....totally blindsided with these beauties!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

StringSlap said:


> Nice score treeman! Very well done Port Boy!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Covert5 said:


> Wowzerz! Those are beauts! Happy sling'n!


 thank you so much my friend


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

bingo said:


> Very nice ???? ????


Thanks Bingo!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looking good guys! Making me look at what I'm gonna send and mutter,"I don't know man." Maybe the package will get lost in the mail. :imslow:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

:whisper: I think the Treeman is a little excited!!! :headbang:


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

devils son in law said:


> :whisper: I think the Treeman is a little excited!!! :headbang:


you might say that....lol


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Ya know,.... the bad thing about a swap like this is, it shows us mere mortals just where the cow ate the cabbage. The workmanship is just plain beyond my humble skills. Good job guys. Looks like those Canackies are going to whip our butts.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Ya know,.... the bad thing about a swap like this is, it shows us mere mortals just where the cow ate the cabbage. The workmanship is just plain beyond my humble skills. Good job guys. Looks like those Canackies are going to whip our butts.


That was a tad Un-American of you my friend! Try to remember which side of the fence you live on eh? Even Houdini could pull a rabbit out of his shorts and he was a Hungarian!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know,.... the bad thing about a swap like this is, it shows us mere mortals just where the cow ate the cabbage. The workmanship is just plain beyond my humble skills. Good job guys. Looks like those Canackies are going to whip our butts.
> ...


Lmao. I can't stand it!! Too funny.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh those of us with insider information know what is still coming down the pipes. It’s the reason I wanted to get mine out of the way and forgotten about. Stay tuned my slinging friends.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Don’t sell yourself short Joe I love my IboJoe frames I don’t even let people look at them ???? it’s all for fun ????


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know,.... the bad thing about a swap like this is, it shows us mere mortals just where the cow ate the cabbage. The workmanship is just plain beyond my humble skills. Good job guys. Looks like those Canackies are going to whip our butts.
> ...


A rabbit in my shorts, now that's a thought. I would not care if the rabbit was hungarian!!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

SJAaz said:


> MojaveMoonshineMo said:
> 
> 
> > SJAaz said:
> ...


Wait... Houdini was a Hungarian rabbit? Now I'm really confused. Lol


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Don't sell yourself short Joe I love my IboJoe frames I don't even let people look at them it's all for fun


Same here! My Ibojoe frames are among my "priceless collection" no one shoots them but me


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> MojaveMoonshineMo said:
> 
> 
> > SJAaz said:
> ...


Now THAT was laugh worthy! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

SJAaz said:


> Ya know,.... the bad thing about a swap like this is, it shows us mere mortals just where the cow ate the cabbage. The workmanship is just plain beyond my humble skills. Good job guys. Looks like those Canackies are going to whip our butts.


I started there.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey today Flipgun came through with flying colors! Just in time for the only sunny day for a month with THREE BEAUTIFUL FRAMES!!! 
Two of which are my first Acadia frames and a gorgeous little carved red cedar. 
I got a Challice, a fine little gapped, and a cedar hammer grip.
You knocked em out of the park! Thank you my friend!!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Holy cow!!!!! Those are gorgeous! Congrats Joe! Way to go Flip! Geez this swap keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

WOW!!! Congrats Joe. And AMAZING job flip!! That’s some seriously beautiful slingcraft there! This build swap is not ceasing to amaze me what these amazing builders are turning out!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well heehaaa that’s a sweet 3 pack right there . Flip gave u a sweet treat man . Beautiful frames that little hammer is to die for !


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Port boy said:


> Well heehaaa that's a sweet 3 pack right there . Flip gave u a sweet treat man . Beautiful frames that little hammer is to die for !


I was thinking that same thing. Love that hammergrip!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

3 crackers them are awesome ????


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Flipgun Paul can put a finish on a frame like nobody else!!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

It seems to me this thread should be titled: - Incredible SlingMakery By Exceptional Artists To Remind Noobs Like Us That We Need To Stay In Slingschool-

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> It seems to me this thread should be titled: - Incredible SlingMakery By Exceptional Artists To Remind Noobs Like Us That We Need To Stay In Slingschool-
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


haha don't feel like that MM ! 4 years now I bin asking flip,KawKan,Joe,Jake,Matt all questions from everything from how to build how to make band sets . These guys will help u out in a heart beat ! I remember asking how to use a jig saw at one point . This forum has helped me come a long way u should see my 5 year ago haha


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Beautiful Flipgun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Port boy said:


> MojaveMoonshineMo said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to me this thread should be titled: - Incredible SlingMakery By Exceptional Artists To Remind Noobs Like Us That We Need To Stay In Slingschool-
> ...


Lovely. 4 more years of sandpaper burns ahead of me. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

No guts no glory MM


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

A beautiful trio! Congrats and well done!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx to everyone for your kind words! :bowdown: Joe, I am relieved that you like them and I hope that they serve you well.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

It seems to me this thread should be titled: - Incredible SlingMakery By Exceptional Artists To Remind Noobs Like Us That We Need To Stay In Slingschool-

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

For MMM, First build,


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

flipgun said:


> It seems to me this thread should be titled: - Incredible SlingMakery By Exceptional Artists To Remind Noobs Like Us That We Need To Stay In Slingschool-
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


Indeed!? How many moons ago was this first build of yours Flipgun? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

2010ish. I'm kind'o a slow learner. :imslow:


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

You guys are a bunch of outstanding artists! Congrats Ibojoe and outstanding work flipgun!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

flipgun said:


> It seems to me this thread should be titled: - Incredible SlingMakery By Exceptional Artists To Remind Noobs Like Us That We Need To Stay In Slingschool-
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


. Haha I can beat that flip !


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Port boy said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to me this thread should be titled: - Incredible SlingMakery By Exceptional Artists To Remind Noobs Like Us That We Need To Stay In Slingschool-
> ...


I don't have the guts to show some of my old builds. They're a horror story. Lol


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

flipgun said:


> Thanx to everyone for your kind words! :bowdown: Joe, I am relieved that you like them and I hope that they serve you well.


They're lovely my friend! Only problem I have is which one to shoot first! Thanks again buddy!!
THE SUN'S OUT THIS MORNING!!!!!!OH HAPPY DAY!!!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

And the Yanks come storming back!! And boys we got us a horse race! Beautiful job Flipgun. Never seen either one of those wood types before but you finished the bejeepers out of them.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > MojaveMoonshineMo said:
> ...


Hey Mo, sto folding your paper except for the small detail stuff. Keep the back side against your hand.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> MojaveMoonshineMo said:
> 
> 
> > Port boy said:
> ...


Sure!!! NOW you tell me!!!!!geez.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

We need a Sling Builders Rulebook!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Remember the little pink eraser?? Com'on Mo! I know you've seen and used them.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> We need a Sling Builders Rulebook!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


We should start a thread that's just about building. Top tips from our cast of builders covering everything from soup to nuts. Like I'm strong on the woodworking end of things, but haven't a clue with all the composites and resins etc. Might be cool...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

DSIL Your mailbox is full.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, I'll clear out my old PMs after work. I don't see an option for it on my phone.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Holy Flips and Treeforks!

If y'all did not know already Yreeman is a fine fella and has a brilliance when it come to natties especially.

His parcel to me was loaded. I had and will have today a very late day... but lookit!

Très Amigos, drei freundes, the 3 buds!

I am always showing my wife slingshots and much of the time she pleasant and humors me...but sometimes she carries one a round for a bit and I get nervous that she will want it.

She back the big brother around long enough I calmly took back. hahaha...

Treeman, I thank you sincerely.

And Shane I and few others I will get packages in the mail this week.

My collectionnis almost 60% natties and I just cannot stop looking at these when I go to bed at night.

PS- Treeman, will tell us what woods and such? I guess the big one is maple or related, the PFS/Gapper is maybe a crepe myrtle...and the little is unknown to me. I am not certain at all.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Great score! Well done Treeman! Nice collection of natties!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

What a collection nice shooters awesome ????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh man! THREE beauties! Congratulations Pat you got THREE like me. No one told me about this THREE business. LoL 
Chris, you're putting serious pressure on those that are left. You could have sent number 2&3 to me and everyone would be able to sleep better at night! hahahahahaha
Great stuff all around guys!!!!! Keep a close eye on those Pat.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Wow!! We're supposed to send 3??? I had a hard enough time getting my 1 done!

That's some absolutely beautiful craftsmanship right there! Your a lucky guy Pat! Awesome work Chris.

Oh and Pat, there's absolutely no rush on getting my stuff out, no time passes in sling world


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Oh man! THREE beauties! Congratulations Pat you got THREE like me. No one told me about this THREE business. LoL
> Chris, you're putting serious pressure on those that are left. You could have sent number 2&3 to me and everyone would be able to sleep better at night! hahahahahaha
> Great stuff all around guys!!!!! Keep a close eye on those Pat.


Serious pressure...serious.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

No pressure buddy. Just kidding. Actually the 2020 swap has been rolling in at a pretty good clip. Not intended to stress anyone. Have fun!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Y'all are in for something special coming pretty soon. That's all I can say!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow! Congratulations Pat! Treeman outstanding work on those frames bro! Cant wait to see what's next!

You guys are the slingstructicons!

Happy sling'n!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow! That made it to you fast! Ok, Here's what you have. You're correct about the 'small' frame. It is a Myrtle PFS . Straight up. The 'medium' is a Higan cherry natty fork. the tips are ebonised just to make it look cool.and the 'large' is a bleached linden. I'm so glad you like them. Thanks everyone for the kind words. I tell ya,This build and swap has been a pleasure right across the board. What a fun bunch!
Ok, who's up next?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is some fine work!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> Holy Flips and Treeforks!
> If y'all did not know already Yreeman is a fine fella and has a brilliance when it come to natties especially.
> His parcel to me was loaded. I had and will have today a very late day... but lookit!
> Très Amigos, drei freundes, the 3 buds!
> ...


 well this just gets better . Very cool lot of nattys Pat . Nice work on them nattys mr treeman very cool swap going on here .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Apologies to DSIL. His package was here a couple of days before I found it. Lady F. "forgot to tell me". Today I finally got some sunshine. He sent me a Killer Lacewood Chalice/Plinker/Paddle style board cut. You have to have this stuff in your hand to see how really sweet the grain is. Next is one of his signature Natties in Oak with a copper lanyard tube. Great grain and character marks, sanded till it feels like a Worry Stone in the hand. There was also a tightly woven lanyard and a cool mini shooter mirror dangle that is now a permanent part of my car. Thanx Jake! I could not be more pleased. :king:

























































:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Way to go Jake!!! Man those are gorgeous! That lacewood is something else! Congrats flip! You got some shooting to do.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Awesomeness all around!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

So does that Lacewood have texture or does it just look that way??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow! Another set of gorgeous pieces! Slingstructacons roll out!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Jake makes a wicked natty nice frames Flip nice work Jake man ! This has bin a prefect build swap guys


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> So does that Lacewood have texture or does it just look that way??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


It is barely detectable if you feel across the grain. It is mostly optical.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> So does that Lacewood have texture or does it just look that way??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


As Flipgun said, you can feel the grain some if you run your finger across it. It really is a great wood to work with.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I hope you can get some use out of them Paul. My wife does the same evil tactic to me too.... "Here, this package came for you the other day". :slap:


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

DSIL strikes again!!! Gorgeous work Jake. Congrats Flip


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations Flip! You got some good payback for the ones you made for me. 
I agree that Jake's builds are amazing. Man that lacewood is awesome. Gotta try it sometime.
Great job Jake!!!


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

All very nice


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

:ups: HOLY COW!

I got home from work late last night and there was a package waiting for me from Prince Edward Island, Canada. I've seen Shane's little works of art that people have posted but I had no idea just how nice they are.

I'll get some photos up sometime soon but I had to let him know they arrived and get a few things done today. There's no way my pictures will show just what a craftsman Shane is.

These fit my hand like a glove and for a brief moment I thought they were too pretty to shoot but there's no way these aren't going to get plenty of love!! Thanks again Shane!!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I knew he was going to blow your doors off. I’d be surprised if it doesn’t take its own selfie!!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ya Joe I new it was knocking some doors off . Come on Jake get some pics up fella ????


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Seriously??? A teaser post?! We need to establish some guidelines people!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I knew what was on it's way to you and had to seriously bite my tongue. I would have loved to be a fly on the wall when you opened that package!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Hahaha I may just wait a few more days to post pics!

I've had a rather busy day today but I promise not to leave you hanging much longer. :naughty:


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

devils son in law said:


> Hahaha I may just wait a few more days to post pics!
> 
> I've had a rather busy day today but I promise not to leave you hanging much longer. :naughty:


your killing us dude ! Ahahah


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Is there a dis-like button? Come on Jake!!! Hahaha ????


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Actually. I'm not sure I wanna even see it now. It reminds me of when my Mom would say I'd have to celebrate my birthday over the following weekend.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> Actually. I'm not sure I wanna even see it now. It reminds me of when my Mom would say I'd have to celebrate my birthday over the following weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Kind of like racing your engine then slamming your hood...if you ask me!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok, first off I want to apologize for taking so long. I've been quite busy the last couple days.
There's no way I can show or explain how nice these frames are. Shane has a way of working with metal that is mind blowing. 
I had a good idea of his craftsmanship by seeing frames that others have posted, but actually seeing his work exceeds expectations.
I hope he replies because he could do a much better job of describing materials and the building process. I can say the larger frame with Maple and Rosewood inlays shoots like a dream. I'm banding up the smaller one today. Thanks again, Shane!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

DAAANNNGGG!! :bowdown:


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm so glad you like them my friend!! It was fun to build! On the big one it's aluminum bronze, maple, and rosewood forks with stainless pins. The handle is aluminum of course with a yellow brass butt sandwiching maple and rosewood. I have to give a big thank you to treeman and Ibojoe for help on the inlay and finishing process, the hardest part is final shaping, wetsanding and polishing the metal without filling the pours of the wood with the black metal filings. And polishing compound. I couldn't have done it without them!

The small one is anodized aluminum forks with a yellow brass handle. I know you don't shoot pfs, but I hope that's big enough for you. If not I'll send you a bigger one.

My inspiration was my Henry rifle, I've been wanting to make a flip to match it for sometime.

I hope it serves you well brother!! Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Island made said:


> I'm so glad you like them my friend!! It was fun to build! On the big one it's aluminum bronze, maple, and rosewood forks with stainless pins. The handle is aluminum of course with a yellow brass butt sandwiching maple and rosewood. I have to give a big thank you to treeman and Ibojoe for help on the inlay and finishing process, the hardest part is final shaping, wetsanding and polishing the metal without filling the pours of the wood with the black metal filings. And polishing compound. I couldn't have done it without them!
> 
> The small one is anodized aluminum forks with a yellow brass handle. I know you don't shoot pfs, but I hope that's big enough for you. If not I'll send you a bigger one.
> 
> ...


SUPERB craftsmanship Shane, you just keep getting better and better my friend, and LOVE the Henry rifle !

Congrats Jake, you lucky sonovagun, 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I'd go as far as to say the slingshot is MUCH nicer than that beautiful rifle. Way to go Shane! DSIL you lucky duck!!!
Also, it needs to be said that I had precisely nothing whatsoever to do with the making of those frames. It's ALL Island Made.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Holy smokes! Congratulations Devil son in law!!! I would sleep next to those frames every night! Island Made you are a slingstructacon genius! Your frames are outstanding to say the least! Bravo!!!!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Did you hear that? The sound of jaws hitting the floor from across the USA and Canada! Superb brother Shane! Enjoy and look after that beauty DSIL!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

StringSlap said:


> Did you hear that? The sound of jaws hitting the floor from across the USA and Canada! Superb brother Shane! Enjoy and look after that beauty DSIL!


My first thought was to frame them. :naughty: But they are too nice not to use!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

U scored some awesome frames Jake ! Very nice work Shane ????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Jake you lucky sucker! ManOman!! I'm gonna nominate that one for slingshot of the year. 
Congratulations my friend and awesome job my other friend! LoL

Disclaimer: I had nothing to do with the making of that frame.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Okay I saw it. Sling for a Royal Knight! However, without a lanyard hole you'd be in danger of dropping it and watching a thousand horses trample it to death. Maybe you can commission a Royal Leather and Brass Sheath to keep her safe from marauder's and dragon's and troll's and stuff??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> > Did you hear that? The sound of jaws hitting the floor from across the USA and Canada! Superb brother Shane! Enjoy and look after that beauty DSIL!
> ...


I think Shane would be mad if you didn't shoot it!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

StringSlap said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > StringSlap said:
> ...


Oh they've both been shot and they shoot every bit as good as they look!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so glad you like them my friend!! It was fun to build! On the big one it's aluminum bronze, maple, and rosewood forks with stainless pins. The handle is aluminum of course with a yellow brass butt sandwiching maple and rosewood. I have to give a big thank you to treeman and Ibojoe for help on the inlay and finishing process, the hardest part is final shaping, wetsanding and polishing the metal without filling the pours of the wood with the black metal filings. And polishing compound. I couldn't have done it without them!
> ...


Thank you brother! It means a lot and yes I love that rifle as well. I bought it when I was 12, worked all summer to save up and it's been the best shooting gun I've ever owned.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

treeman said:


> I'd go as far as to say the slingshot is MUCH nicer than that beautiful rifle. Way to go Shane! DSIL you lucky duck!!!
> Also, it needs to be said that I had precisely nothing whatsoever to do with the making of those frames. It's ALL Island Made.


Thanks Chris!! But you gave me the advise on how to seal the wood before I polished it so that's a big help!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Covert5 said:


> Holy smokes! Congratulations Devil son in law!!! I would sleep next to those frames every night! Island Made you are a slingstructacon genius! Your frames are outstanding to say the least! Bravo!!!!


Thank you C5! It was a fun buildswap for sure! I'm just honoured to be invited to participate this time around!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

StringSlap said:


> Did you hear that? The sound of jaws hitting the floor from across the USA and Canada! Superb brother Shane! Enjoy and look after that beauty DSIL!


Your funny Steve! Thanks for your kind words and support.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> > Did you hear that? The sound of jaws hitting the floor from across the USA and Canada! Superb brother Shane! Enjoy and look after that beauty DSIL!
> ...


You can do what you want with them of course, there yours!! But, there build to shoot!!! Lol


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> U scored some awesome frames Jake ! Very nice work Shane


Thanks Jason! Canada came to play!!! Lol


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Jake you lucky sucker! ManOman!! I'm gonna nominate that one for slingshot of the year.
> Congratulations my friend and awesome job my other friend! LoL
> Disclaimer: I had nothing to do with the making of that frame.


Advise on finishing is helping brother! And you are far far too kind but I do appreciate it very much.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> Okay I saw it. Sling for a Royal Knight! However, without a lanyard hole you'd be in danger of dropping it and watching a thousand horses trample it to death. Maybe you can commission a Royal Leather and Brass Sheath to keep her safe from marauder's and dragon's and troll's and stuff??
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Mo! Is that a compliment!?! I'll take it!! Also I didn't use my angle grinder for this one...I just chipped away at it with a piece of quartz.

Hey, you know you can attach a lanyard without a lanyard hole lol. Look at StringSlaps avatar, that's how I always do them.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Island made said:


> MojaveMoonshineMo said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I saw it. Sling for a Royal Knight! However, without a lanyard hole you'd be in danger of dropping it and watching a thousand horses trample it to death. Maybe you can commission a Royal Leather and Brass Sheath to keep her safe from marauder's and dragon's and troll's and stuff??
> ...


Absolutely. It is so fabulous I figured I should give you the Mayan Slapdown! If you look at an authentic Aztec woven rug you will find one intentional miscolored thread in the design that is almost impossible to locate. They did this because only God is allowed to make something perfect and they didn't wish to offend him with their work. Actually that story might be about the Polish Sausage and God might be a her and not a he, but you get my point. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > MojaveMoonshineMo said:
> ...


Mayan slapdown!! ROFL!!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Come on you Yanks, let's see some stuff!! These canakies are in it to win it.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Come on you Yanks, let's see some stuff!! These canakies are in it to win it.


Having Island Made enter the Forum proved to me that Canada is essentially an Island. So I sent a letter to my 8th grade geography teacher letting him know that I am still ticked off at my final grade in his class.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

How many guys left to show their stuff?


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

This 2020 build and swap has been a real treat for me. Just to see all the great slings, the craftsmanship, the care and loving that the builders put into each sling. The comments from the forum has been a real treat for me. Thank you to the guys who got involved in this swap and thank you to the guys who encouraged them.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I think there’s just one more headed from Kansas to Canada. Am I right?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> I think there's just one more headed from Kansas to Canada. Am I right?


half right there's also TN to PEI


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey MM can ya see Shane and I waving at ya ?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> I think there's just one more headed from Kansas to Canada. Am I right?


You are right!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I was wrong, there's two one more from Tennessee to Canada. 
No rush guys (I've already got mine) LoL


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> I was wrong, there's two one more from Tennessee to Canada.
> No rush guys (I've already got mine) LoL


Hahahaha


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Is this over?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nope mine be here soon it was in Chicago on the 27th so buy the time it goes into Canada customers sorted sent back into system should be this week . I was hoping tomorrow I can hope right lol


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

And mine is in the way as well!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I think that was the plan all along ....make our brothers to North wait longer!! :rofl:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:banana:


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I have confirmation the Tennessee package is in Montreal.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

PS- I will be shooting the little one sometime today while I am out picking up the neighborhood.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> PS- I will be shooting the little one sometime today while I am out picking up the neighborhood.


MakoPat. I saw a notification that you and your family are safe from that nasty twister. I cannot find your post on the Forum so I'd thought I just say here than I am glad you are in one piece! Mo

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MOJAVE MO said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > PS- I will be shooting the little one sometime today while I am out picking up the neighborhood.
> ...


Here here! Glad you are safe my friend!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

treeman said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > MakoPat said:
> ...


MP.. they have twisters there? EEoooww! I don't think much of that! Be safe.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

PS- I will be shooting the little one sometime today while I am out picking up the neighborhood.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well seems the lads at the boarder want to play with my frame a couple days . Not much I can do about that so tracking says 3 to 7 days .CBSA has thrown me a curve ball guys .


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Port boy said:


> Well seems the lads at the boarder want to play with my frame a couple days . Not much I can do about that so tracking says 3 to 7 days .CBSA has thrown me a curve ball guys .


Dang! I got a notice that the package had left a Canadian "facility" but I guess that was just to go to customs.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ya Shane told me to track it from Canada ???????? post instead of USPS. That’s when I found out CBSA was having a look at it . Just a few extra days of waiting I guess


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Yeah, once you the USPS message that it is in Canada...track through Canada Post.

Shane's is schedules for delivery by tomorrow. I am so excited!!!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Looks like Ray done the kick off and I get the closing ceremony haha . That’s ok guys Ray and I have big shoulders ????


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

It seems to me that the USPS is consulting for Canada Post?! Any business that is run by the government uses a sundial to clock their performance.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> Yeah, once you the USPS message that it is in Canada...track through Canada Post.
> Shane's is schedules for delivery by tomorrow. I am so excited!!!


Your excited?!? I'm the one camping by the mailbox!!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Things are looking up tracking changed it’s half hour away from me today or Friday ! Hey Shane hows the camping going u roasting marshmallows and hot dogs on a stick dude .


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Had to abort mission! It went from +5 and sunny to -11 and high winds!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That’s March in Canada today high of +20 and a low of -30 with some crap in between


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Port boy said:


> That's March in Canada today high of +20 and a low of -30 with some crap in between


It's not limited to just Canada, unfortunately! :shakehead:


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Shane,

Canadian Post says the package is 'delivered'.

I am so anxious to see what you think.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

anticipation...This is nervous stuff!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Ok guys!! I had to run home at lunch time. Lemme tell ya, our buddy Pat came out to play!!! These things are incredible!! I know I'm gonna leave yas hanging for a few hours but I gotta finish the work day before I get time to post these beauties.

Thank you so much Pat! I truly couldn't be happier.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Here we go again ! LoL
Bump those up to the top of page 10


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well Rays package came today ! He made me some awesome frames very happy thanks Ray well done brother. I got a sweet little plinker made from Osage with some simple shot blank. Also a canvases micarta Kevs lucky 7 hand cut by Ray himself . He also sent a couple extra band and 2 frameless rigs with spare tube . My end of this trade rocks thank you very muck KawKan I always wanted a couple of your frames ???? haha looks like Shane gets last post


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Boy that osage is a sweet piece of wood and workmanship.

Question... Is the green tube used for lighter stuff, or heavy? I keep telling myself that I'm going to learn about tubes, but procrastination has struck me down!!

Again___


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

O ya KawKan knows what port boy likes this little natty rocks . Not enough time to try the kevs 7 gotta get to work .


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome score! Those are beauts! Slingstructacons strike again! Happy sling'n!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SJAaz said:


> Boy that osage is a sweet piece of wood and workmanship.
> Question... Is the green tube used for lighter stuff, or heavy? I keep telling myself that I'm going to learn about tubes, but procrastination has struck me down!!
> Again___


 the colour don't mean much get tube in a lot of colours but I think it goes something like this 1632,1636,2040,1842,1745 r the popular tubes there is bigger ones also . 1632 is the smallest but tubes r cool because if u loop or do a taper u can shoot quite a lot of different ammo . Not sure this helps maybe someone can explain a little better


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Congrats Jason! And awesome work Ray! This has been an amazing build swap!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Alright fellow sling addicts, feast your eyes! These frames are absolutely gorgeous and feel amazing in the hand! Pat, you outdid yourself.

The frame is maple with cedar and cherry swells I think? Pat please correct me. And then the little hickory pfs! Feels just awesome and is going to get shot a lot. Both of them are. The crazy guy also sent 2 different elastics as well as 2 band sets and an awesome @raventree lanyard.

Thanks so much my friend! Can't wait to get a chance and shoot them. I'll do my best to make it up to you.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

SJAaz said:


> Boy that osage is a sweet piece of wood and workmanship.
> 
> Question... Is the green tube used for lighter stuff, or heavy? I keep telling myself that I'm going to learn about tubes, but procrastination has struck me down!!
> 
> Again___


Glad you liked the Plinker.

Like PB said, with Chinese tubes, the color is not associated with particular sizes. Seems like that may be a trend with flat material, too.

In this case, the green tube is 1636. I think it's a great performer with 5/16 steel to 3/8. Okay with marbles. Kind of lobs 1/2-inch steel - not that I want to be hit with 1/2-inch steel moving at 180 fps!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Glad to see all the packages got delivered!

What a selection a shooters this thread brought out!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Oh wow the slingstructacons knock it out of the park again! Wow great builds all around! What amazing craftsmanship and a bunch of lucky bastards! This was a great thread to watch! Happy sling'n you guys!

Sling-On!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow!! Fantastic builds fellas! I can say without reservation that this was the best swap we've ever done. I'm sure we'll be doing this again very soon. Thanks to everyone who participated either by building or by all the wonderful and sometimes hilarious comments from forum members. This has been a blast!!!!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Awesome build been good thread this ????


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Ray and Pat. You guys killed it! Ray, that Osage natty looks like it grew just so you could make a shooter of it. :thumbsup: Pat that build is so sweet I think I lost a tooth. :bowdown:

As mentioned, this went really, Really well! If invited I shall certainly join again. A$$ Kickin work; Everyone!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You guys did great! Ray those are great buddy! Pat, awesome job my friend! Man what a swap. 
Chris and I never imagined it would get this good. 
I just wanna say "you guys are amazing "!!!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Wow. Definitely a blast to be a part of this! I really enjoy seeing builds progress from when I first came to the forum. Impossible to see into the next year and see how personal favorites and new designs are going to become better and better!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Outstanding work Ray and Pat! Nice score you lucky recipients!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I must say this whole thread has amazed me.

I would definitely do it again.

I do feel like I won because I got these awesome natties...and I got to build my favorite frame ( to build and shoot ) and see everyone's work.

I can think of no other sport/hobby/lifestyle like this!!!

And Ray sure does good things with Osage. I like 1636 tubes because he sent me some. I just dig single tubes on tabs and 5/16" steel or 1/2" straight cut flat bands.

So it is fun to see what others shoot.

Good grief, you long limbed butterfly shooters are insane! I can only imagine how fast that shoots.

Wooooooooo! 
and
goodnight, friends.

PS- this really got my building juices to flowing. It must be springtime.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Island made said:


> Alright fellow sling addicts, feast your eyes! These frames are absolutely gorgeous and feel amazing in the hand! Pat, you outdid yourself.
> The frame is maple with cedar and cherry swells I think? Pat please correct me. And then the little hickory pfs! Feels just awesome and is going to get shot a lot. Both of them are. The crazy guy also sent 2 different elastics as well as 2 band sets and an awesome @raventree lanyard.
> Thanks so much my friend! Can't wait to get a chance and shoot them. I'll do my best to make it up to you.
> 
> ...


 Pat I new u be up to the challenge your craftsman ship is spot on dude nice work ! Shane u had some lovely frames land on the island what an awesome bit of kit u got . Nice swap boys


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well not much more I can really add to this swap it went well and a lot of nice frames made . I would build swap with u fellas again what’s the design picks for the 2020 spring build swap haha . Thanks guys for having me involved in this awesomeness . Port Boy


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I too want to say thank you to everyone for making this swap so much fun! A special thanks to Joe and Chris for getting this awesome event up and running, and also for the Invite.

And a huge thank you to Pat for this amazing slingmail drop! These will be cherished for a long long time my friend.

Got up an hour earlier than usual to try it out, and let me tell you it shoots all by itself! And these bands are a power house.

It's been a pleasure fellas!




















Oh ya...what new sucker are we gonna bring in to draw the names next time?!? My duty is done!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Im glad I kinda stepped back this time and let you handle it. You did great! It seems easy just to say im gonna draw names and choose a frame..BUT ITS NOT! LOL 
Pat was right, since my part of the swap I've built like 6 more Challice's. Got me going too.
It's a pleasure to play with you guys.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Personally, I thought it sucked and was a complete waste of time! :shakehead:

You guys are the best!! I am always amazed at the kindness and generosity of such a great group of people! It was a lot of fun to pop in every day and see how things were moving along. Great swap and thanks for putting it all together, guys!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Something else I think could be mentioned.

You guys, all of you. You put your heart and soul into a project knowing that in the end, it is going to be seen by hundreds of people! Some of which are very good craftsmen. You know that it is going to be subjected to evaluation of fit, finish, and design by some very good artisans.To me this would take some cajones the size of grapefruit! I would just like to say that I admire all you guys for putting yourselves on the line. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Island made said:


> I too want to say thank you to everyone for making this swap so much fun! A special thanks to Joe and Chris for getting this awesome event up and running, and also for the Invite.
> And a huge thank you to Pat for this amazing slingmail drop! These will be cherished for a long long time my friend.
> Got up an hour earlier than usual to try it out, and let me tell you it shoots all by itself! And these bands are a power house.
> It's been a pleasure fellas!
> ...


done u r still the new guy I guess no one told u that u have to pick names until u find a new guy to join the swap and take over your spot haha . Just messing with ya u did a great job Shane thanks


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SJAaz said:


> Something else I think could be mentioned.
> You guys, all of you. You put your heart and soul into a project knowing that in the end, it is going to be seen by hundreds of people! Some of which are very good craftsmen. You know that it is going to be subjected to evaluation of fit, finish, and design by some very good artisans.To me this would take some cajones the size of grapefruit! I would just like to say that I admire all you guys for putting yourselves on the line. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Thanks this is a fun swap ! For me it could not have came at a better time the tail end of winter helps break it up a little February can be a long month brother


----------

